# Hurghada Marathon 2013



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7640245303.341557.323051860303&type=1&theater

I don't know any more than this about it, just thought it worth sharing. A jogging group has recently been formed in Hurghada, it could be related.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7640245303.341557.323051860303&type=1&theater
> 
> I don't know any more than this about it, just thought it worth sharing. A jogging group has recently been formed in Hurghada, it could be related.


OMG...that's bit sadistic isn't it...who on earth would want to run or jog in that heat...nightime winter maybe but then you take chance of being run over by some crazy driver...i would stick to the gym safer and cooler.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

We had an international half marathon in El Gouna in 2008:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.46589888254.70077.665383254&type=3&l=0a701cedce


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> OMG...that's bit sadistic isn't it...who on earth would want to run or jog in that heat...nightime winter maybe but then you take chance of being run over by some crazy driver...i would stick to the gym safer and cooler.




The summer months in Novelda are hotter than Cairo.. and yet the big cycling community is always having races.. they just start them early in the morning or in the evening and the nice thing is.. they close off all the roads for the safety of the cyclists


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and dont forget we have the Hash Harriers every Friday...


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> and dont forget we have the Hash Harriers every Friday...


I used to do a lot of walking and drinking with the Hash. We had some good Hash trips too.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Helen Ellis said:


> I used to do a lot of walking and drinking with the Hash. We had some good Hash trips too.


Sorry, just couldn't resist!!!!!!

GOOD HASH TRIPS??????????????????

Oh dear!:eyebrows:


----------

